# Mira's Blazing Agility Weekend, NEW TITLE!!



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Horray!! What a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

So Awesome!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

That's great!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!! Huge congratulations. LOVE the pics too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that is just fantastic! She is a phenominal dog!! Tito says roooooo rooooo whoooo hooooo


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a fantastic weekend for all 3 of you! Congrats to Barley, Mira and yourself 

I just love those pictures. Her face is so cute in that 1st one and I love that she looks like she's prancing across the dogwalk in the 3rd! Best of all, I can see that they are both SO happy doing what they do!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoeee! Sounds like a weekend to remember 
Congratulations to you, Barley and Mira all


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH Jessica! I am so thrilled for you and MIRA!!!! (and Barley of course)

Congrats on your new title. That is a lot of titles for this dog to have earned in a short period. You should be proud of yourself too. You go girl!!!

Ann


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a weekend.. that is outstanding. What a wonderful job you do with your puppies.!
Congrats
Michelle & Titan


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

she's doing so awesome!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jessica you guys really are blazing hot!! :dblthumb2 
Is that why it has been so **** hot here on the EAST coast? :scratchch
Congrats!! :nchuck:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! You have awesome dogs!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Love the pics! Congrats on a great weekend!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 

Great photos, you can see the enthusiasm and sheer joy in their faces.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GREAT JOB!!! Congrats


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I love the comments that they look happy! I must say, there is not much I enjoying doing more with my dogs than agility, I am pretty sure all three of us are total addicts!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Whooooo!! Go Team SD DOGS!!!!


----------

